# Oil tank for McCulloch 3516?



## rickpaulos (Jul 3, 2014)

Picked this chain saw up today.

It is leaking oil, close inspection shows the oil tank filler neck is cracked right in the threads and the cap is missing the seal.

Any sources for a tank? Anyone parting out a 3516? Or failing that, any one in need of this saw?

Anyone got a 3d printing process going to replicate these no longer made, non-structural parts?

Thanks,
Rick.


----------



## Casencio01 (May 2, 2020)

rickpaulos said:


> Picked this chain saw up today.
> 
> It is leaking oil, close inspection shows the oil tank filler neck is cracked right in the threads and the cap is missing the seal.
> 
> ...


Any luck finding a replacement oil tank?


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Best place to look is on Arboristsite forum

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casencio01 (May 2, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Casencio01 said:


> Thanks


Your welcome.

Heres the kink 
Www.Arboristsite.com


----------

